# زوجة مثالية = حياه مثالية .



## روزي86 (31 يناير 2010)

*تتلخص دور الزوجة المثالية فى ثلاثة نقاط اساسية :*​ 
*1- تقديم التقدير و الاحترام الكامل لزوجها .*​ 
*فما هى الأشياء أو التصرُفات التى تشعر الزوج **بالتقدير والاحترام؟** .....*
*• **نظافة البيت : عندما يرجع الزوج ويجد إن زوجته **منظفة البيت ، وأيضاً مرتب بطريقة حلوة**.*​ 
*• **تجهيز الأكل قبل عودته من الشغل**.*​ 
*• **وجود الزوجة في البيت وليس عند الجيران أو عند ماما و الأقارب، أو الأصدقاء**.*​ 
*2- استقباله بالابتسامة والكلام الحلو و البشاشة و الترحاب .*​ 
*أن ابتسامة الزوجة لزوجها عند رجوعه من شغله مع كلمة حلوة**مثلاً حمد**لله على السلامة يا حبيبي ،**ربنا يبارك تعبك ..... وغيرها**. *
*دي يرفع كتير من**المتاعب عن أكتاف الزوج ويساعده أن يحتمل أكثر من أجل بيته وأسرته** .... *
*مش **الواحدة تستقبل زوجها بالتكشيرة. النهاردة ( أمك ،أختك ، أخوك ، العيال) عملوا** .....*​ 
*(و ان كان هناك اى مشكلة عليها ان تختار الوقت المناسب للمحادثة )*​ 



*3- الخضوع و الطاعة*
*لقد أوضح الإنجيل تماماً إن المرأة ليست**أقل من الرجل*​ 
*" **ليس ذكر وأنثي لأنكم جميعاً واحد في المسيح يسوع " ( غلا 3 : 28** ) . *
*فإن خضوع الزوجة لزوجها في الحقيقة هو نابع من خضوعها للرب،**فهي تخضع**له بدون أي شعور بالنقص أو التدني لان هذا الخضوع هو إكرام وطاعة لأمر الرب**الذى منح الرجل الرئاسة عليها، حتى ولو كانت أعلى منه في الدرجة العلمية**أو **الوظيفية أو تفوقه في المستوى المادي أو الاجتماعي أو الثقافي،**وحتى ولو كان**زوجها ينقصه الحكمة أو الذكاء أو الأمانة في بيته**وهى التى تدبر أمور بيتها،**فرغم كل هذا فإنها لا تحط من قدره ولا تحتقره ولا تشهر به *​ 
*. **بل تخضع له وفي**خضوعها ترفع من قدره وبصلاتها ترفع من شأنه**وبدموعها تخلص نفسه ( ابط 3 :1** )**،**وبهذا تأخذ بركة تنفيذ الوصية (تي 2 : 5**).*​ 
*العائد من ذلك :*​ 
*يكون الله راضيا عن هذه العلاقة المباركة*​ 
*يتمجد الله فى منزلك و يحرسه ملائكة الرب من اى شرور*​ 
*يزول اى ضيق او تعب من هذا المنزل*​ 
*يكون هناك دائما تفاهم تام بين الزوجين*​ 
*يسود الاحترام و الحب و التقدير*​ 
*انجاب نسلا مباركا يتبع تعاليم السيد المسيح*​ 




*وكلمة أخيرة للزوجة التى تشكي من**زوجها المتعب **فيقول القديس يوحنا فم الذهب لها: " أنتِ أيضاً انشغلي فقط بما**يطلب**منك**. *
*إظهرى نفسك أنك سهلة التطبع مع قرينكِ فإن كنتِ حقاً تطيعين زوجكِ**من أجل الله**فلا تحدثيني عما يُطلب منه بل تُسألين عن تنفيذ وصيتك بتدقيق**. *
*من أجل الطاعة لله لا تعصي الوصية حتى**و إن إحتملتِ أموراً مضادة. بنفس**القاعدة من يحب**وهو محبوب لا يكون قد صنع أمراً عظيماً**. *
*أما من يتأنى على **من يبغضه فهو فوق الكل يستحق إكليلا**. *
*هكذا إن كان زوجكِ يضايقكِ وأنتِ تحتملينه**تنالين إكليلاً مجيداً،**أما إن كان وديعاً ولطيفاً فأي شئ لكِ يكافئكِ عنه الله**؟**! *
*فعندما تستعد الزوجة لاحتمال حتى سلوك زوجها الخشن فإن الزوج يكف عن مضايقتها** ... *
*وبهذا يصير الكل في ميناء أمين من الأمواج** ".*​ 
*منقول*​


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااا

ونصائح مفيده 

شكراااااااااااااااا روزى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## raffy (1 فبراير 2010)

رائع ياروزى 
جمييييييييييل بجد
لو كل واحدة فعلا عملت بالنصائح دى مش هتبقى فية مشاكل ابدا
زى ما بيكون موجود فى كل بيت لا تعمل فية روح اللة


----------



## روزي86 (1 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي يا كاندي يا عسوله

منورة يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (1 فبراير 2010)

نورتي يا رافي يا سكر


ربنا يعوضك يا حبي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 فبراير 2010)

*2- استقباله بالابتسامة والكلام الحلو و البشاشة و الترحاب .*​
*مهمة النقطة دى جداا
وبتشيل هموم كتير من على اكتافه
ميرسى ليكى ياقمرة على الموضوع الجميل دة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## marcelino (1 فبراير 2010)

جميل يا روزى ثانكس
​


----------



## روزي86 (1 فبراير 2010)

نورتي يا سندريلا يا عسل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (1 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي يا ميلو علي مرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## النهيسى (4 فبراير 2010)

*وضوع فى منتهى الروووعه ___ ومفيد

شكرا ليكم

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2010)

حضرتك نورت الموضوع بردك الجميل


----------



## سور (4 فبراير 2010)

*كلام صحيح 100% روزى *
*وانا شخصيا بعمل كده فى حياتى الاسرية*
*والنتيجة انى فعلا بشكر ربنا كتير على الحياه الزوجية الجميلة*
*واللى انا وزوجى بنشعر فيها بنعمة ربنا *
*بس لانه هو كمان شخص رائع*
*شكراااا للموضوع الرائع*
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي يا حبيبتي علي مرورك الجميل

ويارب دايما في سعاده وحب يا عسوله


----------

